

185km by 9000km strip of the Earth's surface - JDGM
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Features/LDCMLongSwath/?src=youtube

======
JDGM
All in one video here: <http://youtu.be/7Wg7twPVuPg>. Add your own Eno.

